# Creating a sun, and making it move



## cvanp (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all,

In the original plans for our Havana set for our productions of "Guys and Dolls" (see it here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6233) I had included a sun that we would raise and lower... it would work similar to the rising sun at the beginning of The Lion King (see it here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=JKAHx2v1ANE).

Today as my TD and I were going through my set designs we realized that we do not have a free bar for us to hang the sun from. So our new idea is to get the look of a sun by lighting our Cyc from the back. I took a cheap par can (really cheap, even worse than DJ quality) and tested it. Here are my results:








As you can see it is not very well focused, and I was hoping to have a more clear, defined, circular look. Anyone have suggestions for how to get that focus and clarity?

Also, (in a perfect world) the sun will actually set. And, to add complications to the whole thing, I would love it to not set just vertically, but at an angle. I'm thinking we might have to build some sort of track to accomplish this and then build a little truck with the light on it for the track and then control that with a rope on a crank.

Just trying to get some ideas... thanks for your help everyone!

(and before someone asks, I will be donating soon ;D ... I have to support this awesome resource! )

Chris


----------



## Footer (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, you could build a moonbox, and track it around, that would get rid of your point source of light that you will see through the cyc. Basicly, a moon box is a 4'x4'x1' box that has a circular hole cut in it. You then pack about as many 100w light bulbs in it around the perimeter so the light the reflects outside of the hole is indirect. If this sounds like something you would be interesting in, I could draw it up. As far as focus goes, don't use a par, use an leko if you have one around.


----------



## jwl868 (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe you considered this already: But back to the original problem – not enough pipes:

Could you free up a pipe by swapping out whatever is hanging on one of the pipes with something else during intermission? Is it feasible to try to attach something to a teaser, unroll it when needed, then take it off during intermission (or I suppose the end of the show).

Joe


----------



## cvanp (Dec 13, 2007)

Jwl868: unfortunately in Guys And Dolls there is only 1 set not required in the first act (the sewer) and the one we're building is going to be so big it will be nearly impossible to move.

Footer4321: That moonbox sounds like exactly what I am looking for. If you could draw it up, that would be awesome. I'm thinking though that we are likely to go that route.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 13, 2007)

cvanp said:


> Jwl868: unfortunately in Guys And Dolls there is only 1 set not required in the first act (the sewer) and the one we're building is going to be so big it will be nearly impossible to move.
> Footer4321: That moonbox sounds like exactly what I am looking for. If you could draw it up, that would be awesome. I'm thinking though that we are likely to go that route.
> Thanks so much for your help!



Help the effect of the moonbox by painting the inside a glossy white.


----------



## soundman (Dec 13, 2007)

I drew this up real quick, when I exported it as a PDF the line weights got screwed up but the dimensioning should make it clear as mud.


----------



## cvanp (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Soundman,

Thanks for offering up the drawing but I think you forgot to attach it. 

No worries though if you don't get the chance to attach it, I think I get the idea of what you're saying.

Thanks very much!!

Chris


----------



## soundman (Dec 14, 2007)

fixed, I missed that critical step between when I finished typing and when I hit reply


----------



## avkid (Dec 14, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> Help the effect of the moonbox by painting the inside a glossy white.


Use *high temp* glossy white paint please.


----------



## David Ashton (Dec 19, 2007)

Do they have laws against cyc abuse in your country, if any of my clients treated a cyc like that they would be severely castigated.This is a clear case of cycological trauma.


----------



## dj_illusions (Dec 21, 2007)

You have laws in perth about how to treat a cyc, but not how to treat poor unsuspecting animals.... what a shame!

I did a show that is currently touring the world and they used one of those film reflector screens with a Profile hung behind it with a moon gobo, it looked awesome from the audience, but i dont think you are after that effect??

if you go to www.lalaluna.com and click the light globe there is a pic of the effect im talking about


----------



## David Ashton (Dec 21, 2007)

Ooh we are having a bad day.


----------

